# Agawa Canyon?



## frozen (Dec 18, 2000)

I have always wanted to ride the train from the Sault to the canyon and finally this year I have planned a trip at the end of Sept. Just wondering if anybody here has ever done the train trip up to the Agawa Canyon?


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I have been on the Agawa Canyon train (2) times and loved both times.
Its a nice train ride with lots of great sights. I have been on the spring and fall trips. I also took those track to a walk-in fishing trip. They dropped a few of us off along the tracks with our gear and then we hiked 1-1 1/2 miles into the woods to a lake that had a cabin on it for a week. When we were ready to come home we just hiked back to the tracks and when the next train came by they would stop and pick us up.

Steve


----------



## pathfinder (Jan 4, 2003)

Nice trip. I have only taken the Tour Train once, but I have taken the passenger train many times to get dropped off in the wilderness.

I have a lot of pictures on the site. Just click on the Agawa Canyon Expedition.

http://www.fortunebaycompany.com

Pathfinder


----------

